# Cat adopts squirrel



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.aroundglobe.net/2010/02/cat-adopts-baby-squirrel.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's one of those "awwww" moments


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

See, I do "cute" too. lol.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*squirrel cat*

Wonder if he prefers the taste of 'cat' milk to 'squirrel' milk. I bet the squirrel milk has just a hint of 'nutty' flavor. Ha! Ha! Good one JT


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont know why but that is the cutest story I have read all day


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Aww! That is awesomely cute! Thanks for posting it.


----------

